# Introducinng Jamaican beekeeper



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

Hi Beesource users, i am a Jamaican beekeeper (80 colonies) who is looking to share and learn from all you lovers of this most fulfilling occupation. As you will all know i am located in a tropical climate however i think beekeeping practices mostly are the same everywhere. In my parish (Westmoreland) we run a vibrant local beekeeping association of which i am the P.R.O. in the future i intend to have no less than three hundred colonies.


----------



## tim adams (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure 80 colonys are a handful but 300 is a whole bunch more. Good luck!
Tim Adams


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

tim adams said:


> Welcome to the forum! I'm sure 80 colonys are a handful but 300 is a whole bunch more. Good luck!
> Tim Adams


Thanks guys for the welcome, tim i intend to achieve this by going the ranks of the self employed and involving the my young children + i know you guys will motivate and encourage me to achieve this.


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Welcome, I am new with only two hives . You should join our Chat every evening around 9:00 pm eastern


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Great to have you here. We hope to learn from you as well.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome isensiman. I'm sure that 80 colonies is alot in Jamaica, but 300 will be commercial I imagine. Best of luck to you in your venture.

I have met a handful of your fellow countrymen who spend most of the year in northern NY working in apple orchards. Some of them help me set hives and one guy wants to get one for himself to set up behind his house in Jamaica.

Making it a family affair is a great benefit, not only to the pocket book.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, beekeeping is the same all over the world. We share a common interest in every country, sometimes with differing languages, but bees are bees!


----------



## isensiman (May 18, 2010)

i must say the welcome is much more than i expected, i feel so at home on this web site,THANKS AGAIN GUYS. I'll surly join the chat in the Hive soon.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

WELCOME!!!!!

Kingfisher


----------



## janyfarmer (Jun 19, 2013)

Did you achieve your goal? There has been no update since 2010.


----------

